# Polizeieinsatz wegen gefesseltem Wels am Rhein



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Edit by Mod!

So nicht


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juni 2022)

Gewissenlose Vollpfosten, mir geht das Messer in der Tasche auf, wenn ich sowas lese.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gewissenlose Vollpfosten, mir geht das Messer in der Tasche auf, wenn ich sowas lese.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


----------



## Captain_H00k (15. Juni 2022)

Einfach nur verdammt traurig....
Ich weiß sogar glaube ich exakt wo das gewesen sein könnte.Diese Ecke ist bei uns ein Waller HotSpot,und man findet da an 1-2 Plätzen eigentlich immer Leute die drauf Ansitz machen oder eben gezielt Spinnfischen.
Gab da sogar vor nicht allzulanger Zeit einen ähnlichen Fall in der Umgebung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Edit by Mod!
Nananana.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2022)

Polizei rufen ist die richtige Methode.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Edit by Mod!

So nicht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Edit by Mod!

So nicht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Edit by Mod!

So nicht


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (15. Juni 2022)

Aber warum? Sind das einfach Tierquäler oder gibt es einen weiteren Grund?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juni 2022)

Es gibt in der Wallerszene "Profis", die solche Methoden auch noch mit "professionellen Produkten" unterstützen. Z.B. einfach in Google "Zeck Fishing Safety Cat Rope" eingeben. Ich hab Zeck darauf schon mal angesprochen. Da kommt dann Gerede in der Richtung "Hör halt auf mit Angeln.",  "Ausland alles besser" usw. zurück.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Aber warum? Sind das einfach Tierquäler oder gibt es einen weiteren Grund?


Es gibt keinen anderen Grund und genau da sind wir bei dem Problem was ich mit solchen Menschen habe.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Juni 2022)

Hab ja immer ne Schachtel Valium dabei


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juni 2022)

Echt ne Schweinerei!! Entweder den Fisch entnehmen, waidgerecht betäuben und töten sowie verwerten oder eben releasen, wenn Fisch zu groß/schwer zum verwerten. 
Anleinen geht gar nicht und ist für mich reine Tierquälerei, egal, ob im In- oder Ausland!! 
Frank: S. Seuß ist in dieser Hinsicht absolut nicht zugänglich, Kritik an bestimmten Hälterungsmethoden für Welse erträgt er nicht und zeigt sich entsprechend auch nicht einsichtig. 

In diesem Fall war es absolut richtig, die Polizei zu informieren! Hat der Wels überlebt oder ist er gestorben?


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2022)

Valium is abba VERSCHREIBUNGSPFLICHTIG....


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Valium is abba VERSCHREIBUNGSPFLICHTIG....


Aufm Schwarzmarkt fragt keiner nachm Rezept. Kostet halt...


----------



## Captain_H00k (15. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt der Wels ist kurz danach wohl gestorben.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Valium is abba VERSCHREIBUNGSPFLICHTIG....


Mein Doc ist da ganz pragmatisch, er weiß wie es aussieht wenn ich mich aufrege


----------



## rippi (15. Juni 2022)

Konnte der Wels noch verspeist werden? Und wenn ja wie viele und sind die Namen bekannt?


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

die Idioten sterben leider nicht aus.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Polizei rufen ist die richtige Methode.



Ich würde es an den Gewässern, wo ich unterwegs bin, nicht tun, da ich auf solche Schlagzeilen gar nicht scharf bin.

Wenn Angler im gleichen Atemzug mit Tierquälern genannt werden, freut mich das überhaupt nicht.

Ich finde es grundsätzlich besser, wenn solche Dinge intern geregelt werden, wenn das irgendwie geht.

Ob oder wie das am besagten Rheinufer möglich wäre, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Mir tun neben dem Wels auch die anständigen Angler leid, die dort regelmäßig unterwegs sind.

Für wird es vermutlich in nächster Zeit nicht unbedingt ne entspannte Atmosphäre bedeuten.


----------



## thanatos (15. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> wenn solche Dinge intern geregelt werden, wenn das irgendwie geht.


ja ist sicher die beste Möglichkeit mal was auf die Fresse zu kriegen wenn man allein drei Großkotzen
in Tarnklamotten gegenübersteht für die es ein Sakrileg ist einen Fisch zu töten weil man ihn ja 
dann nie wieder Fangen kann - was kann denn der Angler dafür wenn der blöde Fisch beißt 
wenn keine guten Lichtverhältnisse zum filmen sind , denn mussa eben bischen leiden .
Seine Schuld .
Nein ich bin kein Freund von C&R -aber wenn es *gewissenhaft* betrieben wird ist das für mich ok .
Schade das es das gute Gottesgesetz Auge um Auge nicht mehr gibt - solche Strolche würde 
ich zu gern öffentlich über Stunden so fixieren .


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> ja ist sicher die beste Möglichkeit mal was auf die Fresse zu kriegen


Wenn Du meinst.

Mir schweben da eher so Dinge wie Kartensperre/Vereinsausschluss/schwarze Liste etc. vor.

Aber wie gesagt, so könnte man das hier bei uns handhaben, ohne dass es ein Fressen für die Presse würde.

Die Situation an der besagten Rheinstrecke kann ich aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Floma (15. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn Du meinst.
> 
> ...


Ich bin bei dir. Tragisch ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass das schwer umzusetzen ist. Vereinsausschluss ist noch machbar, der nächste Verein weiß aber schon wieder nichts von dem Vorfall. Tageskarten lassen sich so gut wie nicht sperren, die werden mitunter in kleinen Lädchen ausgegeben, wo die Halbtagskraft im besten Fall noch den Schein mit dem Perso abgleicht. Ob hejfish Namenssperren anbietet weiß ich nicht, bezweifle es aber.

Ich wünsche mir manchmal so eine Art Angel-Schufa. Vereine, Hegegemeinschaften, Ausrichter von Prüfungen, etc. können Vergehen melden und/oder den Score einer Person abfragen. Personen können ihre Einträge abfragen und gegebenenfalls eine Berichtigung fordern. Sicher gehen gerade irgendwo bei einem Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten die Alarmglocken an, das wäre aber eine nützliche Sache und ein wirkungsvolles Instrument.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dir. Tragisch ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass das schwer umzusetzen ist. Vereinsausschluss ist noch machbar, der nächste Verein weiß aber schon wieder nichts von dem Vorfall.



Für Mitgliedsvereine im Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband gilt:  Jeder Vereinsausschluss eines Mitglieds wird vom Vereinsvorstand unter Angabe des Grundes an den Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband gemeldet, der wiederum alle Vereinsvorstände per Email informiert. Solche schwarzen Schafe finden hier im Bezirk keinen Verein mehr, der sie aufnimmt.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir manchmal so eine Art Angel-Schufa. Vereine, Hegegemeinschaften, Ausrichter von Prüfungen, etc. können Vergehen melden und/oder den Score einer Person abfragen. Personen können ihre Einträge abfragen und gegebenenfalls eine Berichtigung fordern. Sicher gehen gerade irgendwo bei einem Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten die Alarmglocken an, das wäre aber eine nützliche Sache und ein wirkungsvolles Instrument.



Da bin ich bei dir, das wäre ein wirksames Instrument



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Für Mitgliedsvereine im Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband gilt: Jeder Vereinsausschluss eines Mitglieds wird vom Vereinsvorstand unter Angabe des Grundes an den Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband gemeldet, der wiederum alle Vereinsvorstände per Email informiert. Solche schwarzen Schafe finden hier im Bezirk keinen Verein mehr, der sie aufnimmt.



ein guter Ansatz der Bundesweit und auch auf Gastkarten ausgeweitet werden sollte



Gruß Frank


----------



## Wollebre (15. Juni 2022)

Gehe davon aus das es sich um einen Schwarzangler gehandelt hat. Hat den großen Wels festgesetzt und dann rumtelefoniert, wo er den verkaufen kann.
Weil den scheinbar niemand haben wollte, hat er den abgeschnitten.....
Die Polizei sollte mal überprüfen welches Handy in dem Gebiet aktiv war.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Juni 2022)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Aber warum? Sind das einfach Tierquäler oder gibt es einen weiteren Grund?


das liegt an den Lange Arme Anglern. mit Mini Ego 
  zum einen um auf besseres Fotolicht zu warten , zum anderen  werden solche Welse gerne auch an spezielle Angelpuffs verkauft .eine weitere Möglichkeit ist geplantes Umsetzen von Großfischen . wofür ? für noch mehr Fangfotos an Gewässern  die nicht für jeden zugänglich sind . damit das Mini Ego Futter bekommt .


----------



## ragbar (16. Juni 2022)

Schade um den schönen Fisch.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dir. Tragisch ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass das schwer umzusetzen ist. Vereinsausschluss ist noch machbar, der nächste Verein weiß aber schon wieder nichts von dem Vorfall. Tageskarten lassen sich so gut wie nicht sperren, die werden mitunter in kleinen Lädchen ausgegeben, wo die Halbtagskraft im besten Fall noch den Schein mit dem Perso abgleicht. Ob hejfish Namenssperren anbietet weiß ich nicht, bezweifle es aber.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir manchmal so eine Art Angel-Schufa. Vereine, Hegegemeinschaften, Ausrichter von Prüfungen, etc. können Vergehen melden und/oder den Score einer Person abfragen. Personen können ihre Einträge abfragen und gegebenenfalls eine Berichtigung fordern. Sicher gehen gerade irgendwo bei einem Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten die Alarmglocken an, das wäre aber eine nützliche Sache und ein wirkungsvolles Instrument.


In derart krassen Fällen könnte der Lappen auch komplett kassiert werden, auf Lebenszeit. Ich hielte das überhaupt nicht für übertrieben. Solche Figuren sollten überhaupt nicht angeln dürfen, nirgends und nie wieder.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir manchmal so eine Art Angel-Schufa. Vereine, Hegegemeinschaften, Ausrichter von Prüfungen, etc. können Vergehen melden und/oder den Score einer Person abfragen. Personen können ihre Einträge abfragen und gegebenenfalls eine Berichtigung fordern. Sicher gehen gerade irgendwo bei einem Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten die Alarmglocken an, das wäre aber eine nützliche Sache und ein wirkungsvolles Instrument.


Und ihr wundert euch wenn in Deutschland immer mehr Gesetze auf den Tisch kommen 
Allem Anschein nach ist es von einigen so ja gewünscht das alles geregelt und kontrolliert wird

Einen Wels so zu hältern ist total krass und für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar, in anderen Ländern aber vollkommen normal
Man muss sich doch nur mal divers Sendungen im TV anschauen, da kontrollieren Aufseher in Texas Angler und die haben genau so eine handvoll 
Fische an einem Strick im Wasser liegen, lebend, zumindest halbwegs lebend, alles legal und nach Vorschrift


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Juni 2022)

gab's vor etwa zwei Monaten oder drei hier in Düsseldorf schon mal. 
Ich nehm an geht um Fotos und allein kriegen sie ihn nicht hoch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Juni 2022)

Unfassbar was ich da gerade gelesen habe und wie ein "Angler" mit einem Lebewesen umgeht. Klar ist das dann wieder einen absoluten negativen Touch auf alle anderen Angler wirft und einige "Antianglerverbände" ja wieder einmal nur auf solche Berichte warten. Ich nur das, das Einzelfälle sind wenngleich ich nicht wissen möchte was es da für eine Grauzone gibt, von der wir nichts wissen. Ich denke das sie den oder die eh nicht stellen bzw. fassen können und werden.  Sollte das allerdings gelingen dann würde ich die auch einmal für ein paar Tag wie den Wels ins Gewässer hängen.


----------



## zander67 (16. Juni 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Unfassbar was ich da gerade gelesen habe und wie ein "Angler" mit einem Lebewesen umgeht. Klar ist das dann wieder einen absoluten negativen Touch auf alle anderen Angler wirft und einige "Antianglerverbände" ja wieder einmal nur auf solche Berichte warten. Ich nur das, das Einzelfälle sind wenngleich ich nicht wissen möchte was es da für eine Grauzone gibt, von der wir nichts wissen. Ich denke das sie den oder die eh nicht stellen bzw. fassen können und werden.  Sollte das allerdings gelingen dann würde ich die auch einmal für ein paar Tag wie den Wels ins Gewässer hängen.


Was die Grauzone betrifft, einfach mal mit einem von der Fischereiaufsicht unterhalten.
Wird ja als Ehrenamt gemacht, deshalb ist der Kontrolldruck relativ gering, 
aber wenn es dann mal ans Wasser geht muss man nicht lange nach schwarzen Schafen suchen.
Angeleinte Welse, Karpfen im Sack, untermassige Fische oder lebende Köderfische, alles regelmäßig vertreten, leider keine Einzelfälle.
Wird zum Glück nicht publik gemacht, geht alles seinen bürokratischen Weg, Anzeige, Ordnungsgeld, wenn das bezahlt wird geht der Fall zu den Akten.
Wer jetzt denkt das hat weitere Folgen, bei uns jedenfalls nicht, nicht mal die Angelkarte wird eingezogen bezahlen und erledigt.
Nix mit Vereinsausschluss, keine Angelkarte fürs nächste Jahr, eingezogenem Gerät oder ähnlichen Strafen.
Das Problem ist nämlich, dass man ja nicht am schwarzen Brett landet, der Verein erfährt nicht immer vom Fehlverhalten (falls der Sportfreund überhaupt im Verein ist), Angelkarte kann ich über verschiedene Wege beziehen und Gerät einziehen hat gewisse rechtliche Hürden, vermeidet man nach Möglichkeit.
Wenn es für den Sünder blöd läuft, greift das Tierschutzgesetz, beim angeleinten Wels oder Karpfen im Sack wird es dann teurer.
Aber, wie auch bei anderen Delikten bezahlen und der Fall ist erledigt.
Danach wird einfach weiter gemacht, nur man passt besser auf, wurde man erwischt als man geschlafen hat wird jetzt mit Bewegungsmelder aufgerüstet 
damit das einem nicht noch mal passiert.
Ich hoffe niemand glaubt hier an Reue oder Einsicht?


----------



## alexpp (16. Juni 2022)

Das sich bei solchen Fällen wiederholende, oft genug scheinheilige Geheule, ist echt nervig. Natürlich bin auch ich gegen unnötige Tierquälerei, aber man kann auch übertreiben, wie das bei uns in D inzwischen per Gesetz praktiziert wird.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Wallerszene "Profis", die solche Methoden auch noch mit "professionellen Produkten" unterstützen. Z.B. einfach in Google "Zeck Fishing Safety Cat Rope" eingeben. Ich hab Zeck darauf schon mal angesprochen. Da kommt dann Gerede in der Richtung* "Hör halt auf mit Angeln."*,  "Ausland alles besser" usw. zurück.


Da haben die Kollegen nicht ganz unrecht. Schubst lieber mehr PETA-Aktivistinnen ins warme! Wasser


----------



## zander67 (16. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Natürlich bin auch ich gegen unnötige Tierquälerei, aber man kann auch übertreiben, wie das bei uns in D inzwischen per Gesetz praktiziert wird.


Ein angeleinter Wels ist unnötige Tierquälerei.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Allem Anschein nach ist es von einigen so ja gewünscht das alles geregelt und kontrolliert wird


Mir wäre es deutlich lieber, wenn es wenige bis gar keine Regeln und Kontrollen beim Angeln bräuchte.

Funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach an den meisten Gewässern, die für eine anonyme Masse an Anglern zugänglich sind, halt nicht wirklich.

Das ist aber nicht nur in DE so, sondern in anderen Ländern oft nicht anders.

Muss man ja nur mal schauen, was an manchen Vereinsgewässern in NL so alles verboten oder geregelt ist, und sich überlegen, warum dass dort so ist.  Wenn da an einem Gewässer Angelruten maximal 6m lang sein dürfen, könnte das evtl. daran liegen, dass da früher mit den längeren Ruten zu oft beim Nachbarn angebandelt wurde. oder ?



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Einen Wels so zu hältern ist total krass und für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar, in anderen Ländern aber vollkommen normal


Nicht alles was in anderen Ländern als normal gilt, halte ich deshalb auch in DE für erstrebenswert.

Am Gardasee  ist es z.B. völlig normal, dass die großen Schleien, die mit der Angel kaum zu kriegen sind, mit der Harpune erlegt werden.
Da bin ich sehr zufrieden, dass das hier bei uns illegal ist.



alter Neusser schrieb:


> Ich nehm an geht um Fotos und allein kriegen sie ihn nicht hoch.


Klingt durchaus plausibel.  Wenn er für den Verkauf an ein kommerzielles Gewässer gedacht gewesen wäre, hätten sie ihn  vermutlich nicht ganz so derb behandelt.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Was die Grauzone betrifft, einfach mal mit einem von der Fischereiaufsicht unterhalten.
> Wird ja als Ehrenamt gemacht, deshalb ist der Kontrolldruck relativ gering,
> aber wenn es dann mal ans Wasser geht muss man nicht lange nach schwarzen Schafen suchen.
> Angeleinte Welse, Karpfen im Sack, untermassige Fische oder lebende Köderfische, alles regelmäßig vertreten, leider keine Einzelfälle.
> ...


Hallo,

und solche "Erfahrungen" sind mit ein Grund, dass man bei uns (Verein) schon seit vielen Jahren keine Gastkarten ohne Begleitung durch ein Mitglied mehr bekommt.
Ein Mitglied kann man sanktionieren, wenn es gegen Bestimmungen verstößt, einen Gastangler nicht. Den kann man die Karte abnehmen und das nächste Mal geht er woanders hin.
Und dann wundern sich manche darüber, dass es in vielen Gewässern immer weniger Karten für Gastangler gibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


zander67 schrieb:


> einfach mal mit einem von der Fischereiaufsicht unterhalten.


Kommt drauf an.

Soll bei denen auch welche geben, die selbst ihr bester Kunde wären.

Aber ich denke die Mehrheit der Aufseher hält sich schon an die Regeln, die sie bei anderen kontrollieren sollen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Am Gardasee  ist es z.B. völlig normal, dass die großen Schleien, die mit der Angel kaum zu kriegen sind, mit der Harpune erlegt werden.
> Da bin ich sehr zufrieden, dass das hier bei uns illegal ist.


Aber um die Millionen Fische die täglich in der Berufsfischerei unter Qualen gefangen werden und sterben schert sich niemand 
Alleine schon der Beifang der zurück geht um jämmerlich krepiert übersteigt tausendfach das was Angler fangen oder eben nicht so behandeln wie es sein sollte
Das was einzelne Angler mit einem Fisch anstellen mag schlimm sein, aber es ist der falsche Ansatz diese Angler ständig in den Fokus zu stellen, solange die Berufsfischer tun und lassen können was sie wollen
Die Fischerin vom Bodensee, ähh, Gardasee wirft tausendfach gefangene Fische aus Netz und Reuse lebendig einfach in die Tonne, zuvor haben die Fische stundenlang im Netz um ihr Leben gekämpft weil sich ihre Kiemen im Netz verfangen hatten
Das wird alles so hingenommen, aber bei einem Angler macht man gleich wieder ein Faß auf
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich verurteile die Sache mit dem Wels aufs schärfste, aber das sind bedauerliche Einzelfälle die in der Bevölkerung wieder zu der Ansicht führen das Angler ja solche Tierquäler sind


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> aber es ist der falsche Ansatz diese Angler ständig in den Fokus zu stellen,


Da sind wir einer Meinung.

Deshalb bin ich auch dafür, solche Dinge möglichst intern und geräuschlos zu regeln, und nicht gleich Polizei und Medien zu informieren.
Wenn das an dem Gewässer eben möglich ist.



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Berufsfischerei unter Qualen gefangen werden und sterben schert sich niemand


Zumindest nicht allzu viele Kunden, die solche Produkte kaufen.
Ist halt wie bei den Leuten, die Fleisch aus Massenproduktion der niedrigsten Stufe kaufen.
Da werden bei Umfragen vermutlich auch viele ankreuzen, dass ihnen das Tierwohl schon wichtig ist.



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> die in der Bevölkerung wieder zu der Ansicht führen das Angler ja solche Tierquäler sind



Auch da sind wir d'accord.

Für mich ist jede solche Schlagzeile eine zuviel, auch wenn das manche Leute  beim DAFV scheinbar anders sehen.

Ich vermute mal, dass auch der Wirbel um Heinz Galling nicht unbedingt imagefördernd war, auch wenn das Verfahren letztendlich eingestellt wurde.

Je mehr Dreck geschmissen wird, desto größer das Risiko, dass was kleben bleibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist halt wie bei den Leuten, die Fleisch aus Massenproduktion der niedrigsten Stufe kaufen.
> Da werden bei Umfragen vermutlich auch viele ankreuzen, dass ihnen das Tierwohl schon wichtig ist.


Hallo,

ist wie bei Bio-Lebensmittel; nach Umfragen sind rund 80 %  dafür - kaufen tun diese keine 20%. Reden ist halt billig  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> kaufen tun diese keine 20%. Reden ist halt billig


Und weil man diese 80% so gut wie nie im  Biofachmarkt antrifft, finde ich die Atmosphäre und das Einkaufen dort wesentlich angenehmer als z.B. beim Discounter.

Kann man auf Angelgewässer aber nur bedingt übertragen.

Ein hoher Kartenpreis oder limitierter Zugang ist da leider keine Garantie, dass man dort nicht auf Angler trifft, die man lieber nicht in seiner Nähe haben möchte.

Wird aber vermutlich an allgemein zugänglichen Angelstrecken mitten in der Großstadt schon schlimmer sein.

Daran werden vermutlich auch entsprechende Regeln wenig ändern, denn die müssten dann ja auch eingehalten werden.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es am Main mitten in Frankfurt ganz anders zugeht als an der Isar in München.


----------



## der matti (16. Juni 2022)

Was soll Mensch dazu schreiben, Edit by Mod! , trifft es nur im Ansatz.


----------

